# sentir/ressentir/ressentiment



## Yin Zhen_2910

comment dit-on _ressentiment_ en hébreu?
en français cela se rattache à ressentir comme sentiment à sentir...

mais le ressentiment fait référence psychologiquement à une trahison, point de départ d'une rancune ou d'une rancoeur tenace. il est dans le même mouvement attachement et rejet . retrouve-t-on cette signification en hébreu, le ou les mots pouvant le traduire a-t-il/ont-ils d'autres sens comme par exemple _détester_ ou _ne pas aimer_ (ce qui n'est pas le cas en français ou en anglais avec _ressentment_)

quels sont les mots pour dire ces deux verbes :sentir et ressentir ?
quelles sont les nuances de signification ? sont-ce les mêmes qu'en français?

merci de vos lumières,


----------



## Marnavot

Desole, je ne parle pas francais. Je répondrai en anglais:

I hope I didn't make any mistakes in my French...
If I understood you correctly, the word you are looking for:
_ressentiment (Fr.)= _Resentment (En.) = טינה

It is pronounced "Ti*na*".


----------



## Yin Zhen_2910

Thank you Marnavot,
what I explained in French and I'll like to know in Hebrew are the "hidden" meaning or possible widest meaning of that word.
in French _ressentiment _could be linked to verb _ressentir ,_ as _sentiment _to verb_ sentir_
_
sentir,_ by example, is in English to feel (feeling=sentiment) but also used for to smell
in French the same word covers the two meanings, so the psychological impact is specific

what does *tina *imply? what does *soné *mean? ( a friend of mine has suggested that word, but it seems it means _to hate_ and not really _ressentment._..?)


----------



## scriptum

Yin Zhen_2910 said:


> comment dit-on _ressentiment_ en hébreu?
> en français cela se rattache à ressentir comme sentiment à sentir...


Je me demande si c'est vraiment correct. Le _ressentiment_ est "l'animosité que l'on ressent des maux, des préjudices que l'on a subis" (atilf), tandis que _ressentir_ veut dire "éprouver un sentiment _favorable_ ou défavorable à l'égard de quelqu'un" (ibidem).
En général, la signification du mot est un peu trop vague pour qu'on puisse lui trouver une correspondance exacte en hébreu. Un peu de contexte serait bien utile.


----------



## Yin Zhen_2910

scriptum said:


> Je me demande si c'est vraiment correct. Le _ressentiment_ est "l'animosité que l'on ressent des maux, des préjudices que l'on a subis" (atilf), tandis que _ressentir_ veut dire "éprouver un sentiment _favorable_ ou défavorable à l'égard de quelqu'un" (ibidem).
> En général, la signification du mot est un peu trop vague pour qu'on puisse lui trouver une correspondance exacte en hébreu. Un peu de contexte serait bien utile.



oui oui nous sommes bien d'accord, les significations sont bien différentes. il s'agit juste d'un rapprochement -si cela est possible- entre ressentiment et ressentir, à cause de "l'entendre", la proximité des deux mots alors que le sens est différent.

de même pour le rapprochement entre sentiment et sentir, en anglais par exemple on a bien to feel (feelings) et to smell (to breathe, to sniff, to inhale), mais en français il est possible de donner au verbe _sentir_ le sens de _ressentir, _bien que cette utilisation soit inexacte pour un esprit puriste.

pour ce qui est du contexte du mot ressentiment, il s'agit d'une coloration psychologique
..."cette mère objet de tant de ressentiments"... (dans le cas de liens négatifs mère-enfant, par exemple ressenti d'abandon ou de trahison par un enfant à la suite d'un remariage ou d'un décès, d'où un ressentiment inconscient tenace à l'égard de cette mère et de toute figure féminine la rappelant)


----------



## scriptum

Yin Zhen_2910 said:


> ..."cette mère objet de tant de ressentiments"...


Je traduirais cette phrase de manières suivantes:
האם שהצטברו נגדה מטעני כעס / טינה / מרירות כה כבדים
האם אשר הפכה למושא של כעסים כה רבים
או: מרירות כה רבה
או: טינות כה רבות​


----------



## Marnavot

I have two propositions for _resentment _in Hebrew:

**Tina, *is a anger, bitterness, jealousy, that is usually kept over a period of time or kept inside and not expressed outwardly. The second meaning of *tina, *not really used in modern Hebrew, is "a jealousy out of love or lust".

It comes from the Aramaic word *tinena*, which means jealousy. Perhaps (and this is a guess on my part) it is related to the Aramaic word *tina* (טינא), which means clay, mud, mortar.

*As a verb, *Natar* נטר(binyan *pa'al*)is the best option. It means:
1. Kept, guarded.
2. (the main use for the word): Held in his heart a hatred for a person, and/or waited for an opportunity to revenge his enemy.
The word *nitar *ניטר(binyan *nif'al*), that comes from *natar*, means "was guarded" (as in: "the fortress was guarded by the soldiers").

It is also close to the word *Natsar נצר, *which means:
1.guarded, kept, locked, maintained, saved.
"*נצור* לשונך מרע ושפתיך מדבר מרמה" (" keep your tongue from evil 
and your lips from speaking lies"- psalms 34:14)
"נצר כל פרוטה"- "saved every penny".
2. In weapons: locked (a *nitzra *is a safety catch for a weapon)
"החייל נצר את נשקו" (the soldier locked his weapon).


----------



## Marnavot

The words *natar (נטר) *and *tina (טינה) *are very often used together. the phrase "natar tina" means "held a grudge" ("lintor tina"- "to hold a grudge", etc.).


[Another interesting (and unrelated) thing about the word "natsar" (נצר) is that the Hebrew word for "christianity" "נצרות- (natsrut), has the same root. The word "natsrut" comes from the city of "natsrat" (Nazarath). The source of the name of the city "Natsrat" can be either from the word "netzer", which means branch, stem (used often as "scion"); or from the word "natsar" (to keep, to guard), because the city is located on a hill and could be used to keep watch over the valley below.]


----------



## Yin Zhen_2910

thank you very much for all these explanations
Y_Z


----------

